# Screaming - Last Resort - Help!



## Zypher (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I posted last July about my cockatiel Pepper. We think it's a he but Pepper is STILL squawking. I have moved him to my spare bedroom by a window. He is also about a foot away from my parakeet's cage and he sees me when I walk by as it is by my bedroom entrance and my dogs go in there. 

My issue at this point is if he doesn't stop, I have to give him up. It's driving me crazy and worst of all, my boyfriend can't deal with it and we have plans to be married. I do have a very kind friend who has offered to take him, but works a lot and has lots of other pets. I have never given up an animal and I want to give this one last shot. 

I have tried ignoring him. He still squawks. And it's not just the morning it's whenever he feels like it. I have tried shutting the door to the room, and that works but when I open it he starts up a few minutes later. 


He is alone in the room at night and sleeps dusk to dawn uncovered (6pm-7am right now) undisturbed. 

I check his food and water each morning. 

I work 7:30-6 but I try to take him out when I can. The problem this time of year is those are the light hours so he's asleep when I get home. Maybe I just don't have time for him? This is a job I got about a year after I got him. 

For me, I don't know what else to do. I had a cockatiel in middle school and he would just sing all day long. Never screeched like this. 

The worst part is the dogs. I think he may actually be attached to my spaniel mix. Now when he IS out, he has started screeching even and I noticed last weekend it was when my spaniel left the room. 

HELP I have no idea what to do. Let me know if any extra info will help. If you check my other posts you can see the old thread for "screaming tiel". Thank you all in advance!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He could be flock calling, which means he's trying to make sure you're OK. Have you tried calling back to him? Also, you can put him in timeout. Cover his cage until he quiets down then take it off once he's quiet. It may take some time but he'll eventually learn that being queiter doesn't get him covered. From the way it sounds, he's on his own a lot, which means the screaming could be from loneliness.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

All i can suggest is to increase his hours of sleep
cover him up while he screams untill he calms down, he might scream to be with you and want attention or wanting to come out the cage

I am doing this myself


----------



## Zypher (Jul 6, 2011)

It could be he's lonely, but I fear a second bird will make it worse if the new one picks up the habit. And then he may not want to come be with me at all if he gets attached to a new bird. What are your thoughts on a second cockatiel?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I have 14 cockatiels and having another tiel doesn't affect your bond with the first in any way. Fuzzy and Snowball were our first two tiels and still love to spend time with us even though they have mates and everything. Losing your bond is a myth.


----------



## Zypher (Jul 6, 2011)

Well that may be something I could try with a second one. 

Do you all have suggestions for what I can do when he screeches when he's out of the cage?


----------



## Junedeignchip (Oct 12, 2011)

With my first tiel, he would scream most of the day. It was awful. But once I got my second one he is completely quiet unless my second tiel is away from him for too long and even then it's only flock calling not the full blown scream he used to do. Now the most noise he makes is when he whistles. I know for me, a second tiel was the perfect solution now Diego is happy and June is happy and I get twice the Tiel love


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

When he's screeching when he's out of the cage.. are you interacting with him? Is he trying to get your attention? To me this honestly sounds like he just wants some time with you. If your schedule and life will not allow for spending time with this bird.. I think I would suggest that you do find another home. 

His cage is in another room, he is alone for any and all that time he is in there. If you buy another bird.. yes he will have some company... but if you didn't have time for one bird.. do you have time for two? 

I honestly don't mean to sound harsh. It just doesn't sound like you are at a point to enjoy a bird right now. Which is fine.. but if this is the case.. I would ask you to seriously consider rehoming him.


----------



## Zypher (Jul 6, 2011)

That's kind of where I am at. I enjoy him and he talks and is loving and I enjoy him, but as soon as he starts screaming I just feel so angry. He was out, right next to me on the back of the couch and when one of my dogs left the room he screamed. He was on his play set the other day and same thing. I think he is attached to the dog. I take him out when I will be around and can interact with him but sometimes it seems like he has no interest in me. 

My friend's sister is 60 and she has offered to take him. The issue is she doesn't seem to think he will care if he's taken out and she works a lot too. I have no interest in handing him off to a stranger who has no idea how to care for a bird. So I guess if that's really the best thing to do, where can I find someone?? I am at a loss. My old job allowed for more time with him but these past 7 months have been the worst. 

On top of that, I tried covering him and he screamed with the blanket on, and when he stopped I took it off after a while and he went right back to screaming.  tried again and the same thing happened.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

It takes a few times.. repetition for them to figure out that you are trying to make a point. If it's only once or twice that you do it.. then it is just something they need to endure. If it's something you do all the time.. they get the hint. They are basically toddlers.. and you need to keep that in mind when dealing with them. Increasing the time he is covered at night will eventually help. It is not an overnight remedy. But you will see a mood change in him.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And if he screams when he's out of the cage, put him back in the cage. I know this sounds mean, but you don't have to leave him there for long, just til he quiets down (if it means you have to cover him too then so be it) and then you can take him back out again and reward him for being a good boy. Its all about repetition, if you don't stick to your guns he'll figure out that you wont be consistent and will try to test your limits.


----------



## Zypher (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay I will be more patient. The only time she won't be covered is when I'm heading out or I'm not home. How long would you recommend I leave her covered after she stops screaming?

I tend to flop between he and she since I'm not completely sure. My bird is named Pepper so that may be easier. 

Thank you all for your help. I have been losing my patience and need the reminder sometimes.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its ok, it really does get frustrating sometimes, I have a male who was an absolute sweetheart as a baby (would come looking for me if I wasn't in the same room as him) and when he hit puberty he was just nasty and I had to ride it out and now he's back to "hunting mommy" to the point where he can open his door to his room and comes waddling down the hall chirping for me. 

I would say that give him a minute or so of him being quiet so he KNOWS that its only when he stops screaming that you let him back out. As long as you are consistent with this Pepper will eventually learn, it may take what seems like forever but it works. Love the name btw!!!


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Other things to consider... How big is the cage? How many toys and perches? Does Pepper have plenty to do to keep busy (I have a Pepper, too! She's a girl).

My two tiels share an A&E flight cage, and have 10-12 toys at any given time. Rearranging them about once a week, and occasionally swapping something new for something they have destroyed keeps it all fresh. Toys they can chew, shred, and destroy are best and most entertaining.

Lots of perched, different sizes, shapes, and materials so they can climb and be active. I have several small feed dishes all around the cage and rotate what I put where, encouraging them to be more active. 

Another tiel might be a really good idea, they are very social birds and like company.


----------



## Zypher (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you all so very much for your help. Unfortunately I feel that I just don't have enough time to spend with Pepper. I started a thread asking for help about moving him and explaining the situation. He had plenty of toys rotated out, different types of perches, etc. Most days I can't even take him out and he has no mate (and I really think a 2nd bird would make my situation worse). I am certain he will be happy in his new home:

The thread is here: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28956


----------

